
Ford pins electric future on new Mustang Mach-E - pgm8705
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/ford/2019/11/14/ford-pins-electric-future-new-mustang-mach-e/2563888001/
======
abawany
More details at [https://www.ford.com/powertrains/battery-electric-
vehicles/](https://www.ford.com/powertrains/battery-electric-vehicles/) with a
live reveal on Nov-17 at 6pm PST.

